# Where to Get Minnows - Howell



## wrif101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can purchase Emerald Shiners or Rosy Reds 
Some near Howell, or between Howell and Ann Arbor.
Thanks


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Midwest Sports in Brighton (810-227-3141) has minnows but I don't know what kinds.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

holden party store on milford road has emerald shiners there is also aq plase close to witmore lake area i can remember there name cause there so far i do not go that way it liek ricks? or some thing like it


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest sports in brighton on old 23 and grand river.. or you can stop at whitmore lake right off of 23 and 36.. like swaprat said I think its ricks.. I myself would go to whitmore lake just because I have had bad luck with the minnows at midwest... water quality in his tanks ain't the greatest.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> Midwest sports in brighton on old 23 and grand river.. or you can stop at whitmore lake right off of 23 and 36.. like swaprat said I think its ricks.. I myself would go to whitmore lake just because I have had bad luck with the minnows at midwest... water quality in his tanks ain't the greatest..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
you two with midwests minnows lol's at least he stocks some fly tieing stuff better then gander! but ricks is the place i hear.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

swaprat said:


> you two with midwests minnows lol's at least he stocks some fly tieing stuff better then gander! but ricks is the place i hear.


During the winter your lucky if half the minnows make it to the lake from the store.. and as far as the fly tieing stock... don't get me started.. that stuff has been on the racks for years.. don't get me wrong... he's a good guy with quit a bit of knowledge of the local lake and from what I hear is he,s also a pretty good guide... but as for his minnows he needs to do something with the water quality in his tanks..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mike flint (Sep 26, 2015)

wrif101 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase Emerald Shiners or Rosy Reds
> Some near Howell, or between Howell and Ann Arbor.
> Thanks


yes, i have a live bait shop in Brighton mi.
I have minnows, shiners, chubs, leaches ,wax worms,worms,ect. (all the live bait). And tackle is getting bigger every day, we will have all the ice fishing supply's and more. look for or google My Tec Tronics
10890 grand river Brighton Mi. 48116 we are open @6am 7 days (586) 218-0118 or (810) 354-3043
i also have a computer and electronic repair center thats why the funny name. thank you


----------

